# Knowing cholesterol numbers could ward off heart disease



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2009)

*  Knowing cholesterol numbers could ward off heart disease*



Story Highlights
 Heart disease is leading cause of death of women in the United States
 Expert: For middle-aged women, high cholesterol is the most important risk factor
 Millions of Americans get a diagnosis of high cholesterol every year
 Cholesterol comes from two sources: your body and your food
http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/09/28/high.cholesterol.women/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## K-man (Sep 28, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> * Knowing cholesterol numbers could ward off heart disease*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The most important lines of the article: 


> But cardiologists say many people think that because they are taking medication, they're protected and don't need to worry about their numbers. That's just not the case.
> So what are good cholesterol levels? Your overall cholesterol number should be under 200. If you have other risk factors -- like smoking, high blood pressure or a family history of heart disease -- your doctor may want it lower.


High cholesterol is just ONE of the factors leading to cardiovascular disease. By itself it may not even be a problem. But, for every additional risk factor added, the likelihood of cardiovascular disease rises exponentially. Possibly the biggest risk is being overweight, a huge problem in Australia as well as the US. Way up there is also stress. Maybe it's politically incorrect to pick on fat people but that is, unfortunately, the truth. :asian:


----------



## Phoenix44 (Sep 28, 2009)

I KNOW that my cholesterol is 278...

:xtrmshock


----------



## prokarateshop (Sep 28, 2009)

we definitely need to look at the amount of physical activity. that is always a factor


----------



## Big Don (Sep 28, 2009)

Knowing the numbers can only induce worry. Doing something about the numbers, if needed, could ward off heart disease.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 29, 2009)

It is also important to know all the numbers....your total cholesteral may be fine, but your triglycerides or LDL's (the bad cholersteral) maybe high and proactive changes be made to get all the numbers to good levels.

That said, you could have high LDL's along with high HDL's (good cholersteral) and the high HDL counteracts the high LDL, so all is fine...

But it is like there are skinny people who are still unhealthy, just knowing one number without all the details I don't think is enough...


----------



## xJOHNx (Oct 3, 2009)

prokarateshop said:


> we definitely need to look at the amount of physical activity. that is always a factor



You can be as active as you want. If your diet is composed of buttered meat with some ciggies afterwards you are still in the dangerzone.

More veggies to the diet, less meat (especially the red meats).


----------



## xJOHNx (Oct 3, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> I KNOW that my cholesterol is 278...
> 
> :xtrmshock


go see a doctor and get checked if that is HDL or LDL or VLDL.

Because 244 is enough to induce a cardio vascular problem.


----------

